# SVN Projekt umändern



## Generic1 (31. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich möchte bei einem von SVN ins Eclipse ausgechecktem Projekt den Namen ändern.
Wei würdet ihr das machen, Alles mal einchecken und dann im SVN ändern oder kann man das 
in Eclipse auch machen?


----------



## XHelp (31. Mai 2012)

Was meinst du denn mit "den Namen". Meinst du den Namen von dem dazugehörigem Eclipse-Projekt?


----------



## Generic1 (31. Mai 2012)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst du denn mit "den Namen". Meinst du den Namen von dem dazugehörigem Eclipse-Projekt?



Den Projektnamen vom Java Projekt.


----------



## maki (31. Mai 2012)

Den Projektnamen kannst du doch beim checkout vergeben.


----------



## HoaX (31. Mai 2012)

Oder einfach im Package Explorer auf das Projekt klicken und dann F2 drücken. Der Verzeichnisname bleibt gleich, nur in der .project stehts dann entsprechend drinnen.


----------

